# ABUS-Ruhrbike-Festival 2014 - jetzt zum Marathon anmelden!



## bobike (22. Dezember 2013)

Ein arbeitsreiches Jahr 2013 mit der 10. Jubiläumsveranstaltung des ABUS-Ruhrbike-Festivals geht für den RSC Tretlager Ruhr e.V. und den MBC Bochum e.V. langsam zu Ende. Zeit zum Ausruhen bleibt für uns nicht. Bereits am *3. und 4. Mai 2014* bildet das ABUS-Ruhrbike-Festival in Wetter (Ruhr) die Auftaktveranstaltung für die lokalen Rennserien. Dabei wird es auch in der kommenden Saison einige spannende Neuerungen geben.

So startet am Samstag wieder der legendäre *ABUS-Ruhrbike-Marathon*, bei dem die ersten Punkte für die Nutrixxion-Marathon-Trophy 2014 eingefahren werden. Aufgrund einer Großbaustelle im Stadtgebiet von Wetter müssen wir den Start allerdings erstmals an das Geschwister-Scholl-Gymnasium verlegen, welches direkt im Streckenverlauf der letzten Jahre liegt. Das Ziel bleibt natürlich auf dem Festival-Gelände am Harkortturm. Der Shuttle-Service wird dazu weiter ausgebaut, sodass Fahrer und Zuschauer problemlos zwischen Start und Ziel pendeln können. Ein besonderes Highlight im neuen Jahr wird die Startphase beim Marathon. In kurzen Startblöcken mit Echtzeitmessung geht es mit Vollgas auf die Strecke.

Damit auch auf dem Harkortberg während des Marathon-Rennens keine Langeweile aufkommt, wird gleichzeitig ein *großes Rahmenprogramm* auf die Beine gestellt. Ob Radsportfan oder Familienausflug zum Harkortturm – ein Besuch lohnt sich an diesem Wochenende auf jeden Fall!

Am Sonntag zeigt sich bei den Cross-Country Fahrern wie erfolgreich das Wintertraining wirklich war. Bei den Rennen des *XCO-NRW-Cups* 2014 powered by Barmenia und des *ARAG-MTB-Schüler-Cups* wird um eine gute Ausgangsposition für die neue Saison gekämpft.

Die *Anmeldung zum ABUS-Ruhrbike-Marathon* möchten wir in diesem Jahr wieder pünktlich zur Bescherung am 24. Dezember eröffnen. Wem dann also immer noch die letzten Geschenke fehlen - wie wäre es mit einem Startplatz in Wetter?

Alle weiteren Infos und die Anmeldung gibt es unter www.ruhrbike-festival.de


----------



## Deleted 83484 (24. Dezember 2013)

dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (24. Dezember 2013)

Jawoll, gemeldet.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (25. Dezember 2013)

Am Start!


----------



## Rumas (26. Dezember 2013)

Bleibt die Strecke denn wie letztes Jahr?
Es gab ja letztes Jahr schon dezente Hinweise an der Strecke das der Marathon nicht von jeden toleriert wird.


----------



## bobike (3. Januar 2014)

Die Genehmigung von über 100 Grundstückseigentümern ist für uns jedes Jahr eine große Herausforderung, daher steht der genaue Streckenverlauf natürlich noch nicht 100%ig fest. Die Strecke hat im vergangenen Jahr allerdings so viel Lob bekommen, dass wir sie grundsätzlich erst mal nicht großartig verändern möchten und hoffen weiterhin auf den Zuspruch der Anwohner.


----------



## Deleted 141373 (7. Januar 2014)

Bin das erste mal dabei. Freue mich jetzt schon!


----------



## PirateW (7. Januar 2014)

Phante schrieb:


> Bin das erste mal dabei. Freue mich jetzt schon!



Darauf darfst Dich auch freuen


----------



## derkleini (8. Januar 2014)

So ein,zwei Nettigkeiten würde ich gerne noch einbauen.
Mal schauen was die Obrigkeit dazu sagt.
Grüsse vom Klein


----------



## Deleted 141373 (10. Januar 2014)

PirateW schrieb:


> Darauf darfst Dich auch freuen


 YES! Jemand auch in Schmallenberg dabei?


----------



## PirateW (12. Januar 2014)

derkleini schrieb:


> So ein,zwei Nettigkeiten würde ich gerne noch einbauen.
> Mal schauen was die Obrigkeit dazu sagt.
> Grüsse vom Klein



:-D Grüsse vom Wencki ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (12. Januar 2014)

Phante schrieb:


> YES! Jemand auch in Schmallenberg dabei?



Schmallenberg....Schmallenberg.....??!!


----------



## Deleted 141373 (12. Januar 2014)

Da findet am16.8. der sauerland marathon statt. www.sauerland-marathon.de


----------



## Fischkopp (20. Januar 2014)

derkleini schrieb:


> So ein,zwei Nettigkeiten würde ich gerne noch einbauen.


Sehr gerne 
Freue mich (wie immer) auf das Rennen!


----------



## rener (28. Januar 2014)

angemeldet.....und soeben auch saalhausen.die rennen sind nur 1woche auseinander,ob ich da schon wieder regeneriert bin.


----------



## Deleted 141373 (28. Januar 2014)

Für welche Strecke denn?
Eine Woche sollte schon reichen. Eigentlich


----------



## rener (29. Januar 2014)

in wetter die 55km und sharkattack 60 km.ich fahre die nutrixxon trophy(mittlere Distanz).übrigens Regeneration:Im alter dehnt sich diese Angelegenheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (31. Januar 2014)

Phante schrieb:


> Da findet am16.8. der sauerland marathon statt. www.sauerland-marathon.de




Sag doch Grafschaft , da hätte ich sofort geschaltet. Jo, werde ich wohl auch starten. Bei gutem Wetter :-D


----------



## Deleted 141373 (2. Februar 2014)

Für mich ist es Schmallenberg. Graftschaft ist für mich "fremd" 
Egal, Hauptsache dabei


----------



## Jägermeister85 (17. März 2014)

kurze Frage an die Streckenkundigen - lohnt es sich mit nem Fully zustarten oder macht ein Hardtail mehr Sinn?


----------



## derkleini (17. März 2014)

Das kommt drauf an, hast du ein superleichtes Racefully, dann nimm es.
Hast du nen Tourenfully, nimm es nicht. 
Die Strecke ist teilweise schon recht selektiv, ist aber alles mit einem Hardtail gut zu fahren. Ich denke bei der Streckenlänge hast du mit dem Hardtail Vorteile.
Ich persönlich find Fullys Mist, hatte auch mal eins, aber jetzt rumpelts wieder.

Viel Spass 
Derkleini


----------



## Jägermeister85 (17. März 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Fully ist nur knapp ein Kilo schwerer also zu verkraften. Frage ist ob es mehere holprige Uphills oder Tretpassagen gibt, da ich das Fully dort klar besser finde.


----------



## derkleini (17. März 2014)

Echte Tret-, Drückerpassagen gibt es kaum. Es geht fast ausschließlich rauf oder runter.
Die Uphills sind selten ruppig, die Downhills fast immer.
Mir wär das Kilo weniger wichtiger, weil die Anstiege teilweise fies steil sind.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2014)

hängt von deinen vorlieben ab.

guck dir mal an welche siegerzeit letztes jahr in der enduro wertung eingefahren wurde.
das war schon heftig, im vergleich zu den normalen racern.


----------



## howdy0501 (27. März 2014)

So, bin dabei, mein erster Marathon!!!  Und ein paar Wochen später folgt Willingen


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. März 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> hängt von deinen vorlieben ab.
> 
> guck dir mal an welche siegerzeit letztes jahr in der enduro wertung eingefahren wurde.
> das war schon heftig, im vergleich zu den normalen racern.


Ich konnte nichts von einer Enduro-Wertung finden, kannst du das bitte aufklären, danke.


----------



## Berrrnd (27. März 2014)

mag auch fully/am oder sonstwas wertung genannt worden sein.

jedenjalls musste man ein rad mit mindestens 150 mm? vorne und hinten fahren.


edit:
hieß tatsächlich enduro wertung.
guck mal in die ergebnisliste der 55 km vom letzten jahr.

siegerzeit enduro 2h56min
overall 2h41min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (28. März 2014)

Lese ich das falsch oder bieten die als "Marathon" nicht mehr als 55km an? Dazu müßte man sich als Erststarter dort hinten anstellen?

Dann wäre mein Interesse leider wieder auf 0 gefallen.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. März 2014)

ja, leider ist die langdistanz nur 55 km lang.
allerdings müssen die macher auch für jeden meter eine genehmigung einholen, da vieles über privatgelände führt. (mal übertrieben dargestellt.)

ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass es den marathon überhaupt gibt.
das rennen und die strecke machen einfach ne menge spaß. geile trails und schöne landschaft.

wenn du vorne starten möchtest, kannst du dich mit einer lizenz ganz nach vorne stellen, oder halt hinter den lizenzblock. dafür musst du halt schon sehr zeitig am start stehen.


----------



## Widdi (28. März 2014)

Um aus dem ersten Startblock zu starten muss man Trophyfahrer sein oder eine Lizens haben!


----------



## Widdi (28. März 2014)

Ich nenne diese kleine Abfahrt "Ruhrpanorama-Abfahrt".
Den ein oder anderen wird es sicher Überwindung kosten , allerdings kann man in der Zeit dann den Ausblick genießen, es Lohnt sich!


----------



## Deleted 141373 (28. März 2014)

Widdi schrieb:


> Ich nenne diese kleine Abfahrt "Ruhrpanorama-Abfahrt".
> Den ein oder anderen wird es sicher Überwindung kosten , allerdings kann man in der Zeit dann den Ausblick genießen, es Lohnt sich!


 Ist die in Natura steiler? Auf dem Foto bin ich jetzt nicht so beeindruckt 
...nein, fahr kein Enduro. Hardtail mit 80 mm Federgabel


----------



## Widdi (28. März 2014)

Hier war mir das Panorama wichtiger, die Abfahrt ist im oberen Teil etwas steiler auf dem Foto kommt das Gefälle nicht so zur Geltung. Lass dich Überraschen.
Morgen gibts noch ein Foto


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. März 2014)

Geschätzt 30%, ist doch fester Boden, was willst du


----------



## Widdi (29. März 2014)

Nicht nur runter sondern auch Hoch!
Hier spürt man seine Beine schon...


----------



## PirateW (30. März 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> mag auch fully/am oder sonstwas wertung genannt worden sein.
> 
> jedenjalls musste man ein rad mit mindestens 150 mm? vorne und hinten fahren.
> 
> ...





Korrigier Dich kurz, konnte auch ein HT sein und kann es auch dieses Jahr allerdings jetzt mit 160mm Federweg sein.

Letztjähriger Sieger war nen HT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (30. März 2014)

howdy0501 schrieb:


> So, bin dabei, mein erster Marathon!!!  Und ein paar Wochen später folgt Willingen



Wetter als Einstieg ist ambitioniert, aber auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis und nicht mit Willingen zu vergleichen ;-)


----------



## howdy0501 (31. März 2014)

PirateW schrieb:


> Wetter als Einstieg ist ambitioniert, aber auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis und nicht mit Willingen zu vergleichen ;-)


 
Naja, irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. Dann muss ich meinen inneren Schweinehund mal richtig fertig machen 
Als Marathon-Neuling hab ich mir auch erstmal "nur" vorgenommen mich bis ins Ziel durchzubeißen.


----------



## PirateW (31. März 2014)

howdy0501 schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwo muss man ja anfangen. Dann muss ich meinen inneren Schweinehund mal richtig fertig machen
> Als Marathon-Neuling hab ich mir auch erstmal "nur" vorgenommen mich bis ins Ziel durchzubeißen.



Das bekommst hin!!!!!! Fährst die Kurzdistanz?


----------



## howdy0501 (31. März 2014)

PirateW schrieb:


> Das bekommst hin!!!!!! Fährst die Kurzdistanz?


 
Danke, das motiviert 

Ne, natürlich nicht. Ich war so irre und dachte ich nehm direkt mal die Mittelstrecke. Aber ich liebe Herausforderungen!


----------



## Widdi (31. März 2014)

Enduro-Wertung beim ABUS-Ruhrbike-Marathon

Nachdem wir im letzten Jahr zur Freude vieler Enduro-Fahrerinnen und -Fahrer eine Enduro Wertung eingeführt haben, wollen wir dieses Konzept auch in diesem Jahr weiter anbieten.

In dieser Kategorie können Alle starten, die ein Enduro-Bike besitzen. Hierbei ist es egal, ob man männlich oder weiblich ist und es ist auch egal, wie alt man ist - Hauptsache man hat viel Spaß dabei ein langhubiges Bike durch den Wald zu treiben.

Nach unserer Auffassung muss ein Enduro folgende Kriterien erfüllen: Ein Enduro-Fully verfügt über 140 mm Federweg vorne wie hinten. Ein Hardtail-Enduro hat 160 mm an der Vordergabel. Dazu kommen Reifenbreiten von mindestens 2,3 Zoll.

Die Aufnahme in die Enduro-Kategorie ist denkbar einfach: Zuerst meldet man sich hier über das Anmeldeportal ganz normal für die Mitteldistanz-Strecke an. Am Renntag sucht man unseren Kooperationspartner Metal Motion Bikes im Startbereich am Geschwister-Scholl-Gymnasium auf. Dort wird die Enduro-Eigenschaft festgestellt, das Bike wird markiert (Nein - das Bike wird nicht umlackiert ) und man erhält eine Bescheinigung. Mit dieser Bescheinigung geht man anschließend zur Startnummernausgabe und lässt dort den Wechsel in die Enduro-Klasse eintragen. Das wars!


----------



## Lordofmegadeath (31. März 2014)

howdy0501 schrieb:


> Danke, das motiviert
> 
> Ne, natürlich nicht. Ich war so irre und dachte ich nehm direkt mal die Mittelstrecke. Aber ich liebe Herausforderungen!


Hab ich letztes Jahr auch gemacht. War auch mein 1. Marathon. Die Strecke macht richtig Spaß, aber spar die ein paar Körner für die letzten 20 Km auf. Die haben es in sich. Ich bin dieses Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. April 2014)

Wieviele Leute waren 2013 am Start bzw. wieviele Anmeldungen habt ihr bis jetzt? Da ich noch nicht sicher bin, ob jenes Wochenende passt, wäre ein Wink fein.

*Meldeschluss:*

25.4.2014 oder bei Erreichen der max. Starterzahl von 800 !


----------



## Berrrnd (1. April 2014)

guck in die ergebnislliste, rechne noch etwas dazu, und du hast die gesamtstarterzahl.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. April 2014)

Da komme ich auf rund 400 Teilnehmer, danke


----------



## bobike (1. April 2014)

2013 hatten wir knapp 480 Finisher, die wirklich das Ziel auf dem Harkortberg erreicht haben  Allerdings waren es noch einmal deutlich mehr Anmeldungen. Über die Hälfte der Startplätze sind jetzt schon für dieses Jahr vergeben.


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. April 2014)

Dann macht doch einfach eine kurze Info hier rein, wenn 85% der Starterplätze vergeben sind, danke!


----------



## b8kerman (4. April 2014)

Wie war es denn letztes Jahr mit der Staubildung ? Entzerrt sich sich das Starterfeld relativ schnell ? Da ich dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei bin, werde ich wohl von hinten starten müssen, die Teilnehmerzahl macht mir ein bißchen Sorge. Bei XC versuche ich mich meistens in der ersten Runde freizufahren, um in Engstellen keine Zeit zuverlieren.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn du vorne starten möchtest, kannst du dich mit einer lizenz ganz nach vorne stellen, oder halt hinter den lizenzblock. dafür musst du halt schon sehr zeitig am start stehen.



am start und danach gab es, so lange man nicht ganz vorne führ, doch recht viel stau.

kurzer anstieg, kurze abfahrt, engstelle, waldweg weiter, irgendwann nen schmaler trail bergauf, stau, danach gings aber.


----------



## b8kerman (5. April 2014)

Das hört sich doch ganz gut an, wenn es sich nach zwei Anstiegen schon fast auflöst kann ich damit leben, danke für die Info.


----------



## derkleini (5. April 2014)

Hab die Obrigkeit überzeugt noch zwei kleine Schmankerln mit reinzunehmen.
Kurz-, und Mittelstrecke werden dadurch noch etwas schwerer. 
Toll oder?!?!?!


----------



## Berrrnd (5. April 2014)

schwer?

ich würde eher sagen, dass das rennen mal zeigt was mtb fahren ist.
da gibts nicht viele von.

der großteil ist ja rennradfahren im gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scapula (5. April 2014)

Spontan fallen mir gerade die Schmerzen des letzten Jahres ein!!! Mir hätte die Strecke, auch ohne extra Schmankerl gereicht. Aber bei euch muß, oder sollte man immer mit Überraschungen rechnen. Trotzdem, ich freue mich.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. April 2014)

Gute Nachrichten


----------



## falk_91 (8. April 2014)

Schaut doch einfach mal vorbei 
In den nächsten Tagen folgen auch auf der Facebookseite des RSC Tretlager ein paar Fotos der Strecke.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/RSC-Tretlager-Ruhr/470495199746864


----------



## Widdi (9. April 2014)

Wer hat Angst vor Spitzkehren?!


----------



## Deleted 141373 (10. April 2014)

Geht es da denn hoch oder runter?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. April 2014)

runter


----------



## rener (10. April 2014)

gibt es ein höhenprofil?


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> runter


Bergauf kann ja jeder


----------



## PirateW (10. April 2014)

derkleini schrieb:


> Hab die Obrigkeit überzeugt noch zwei kleine Schmankerln mit reinzunehmen.
> Kurz-, und Mittelstrecke werden dadurch noch etwas schwerer.
> Toll oder?!?!?!



Riesig Kleini :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widdi (14. April 2014)

So hier gibt es die Höhenprofile:
Kurzstrecke:


 Mittelstrecke:


und der CC Rundkurs:


----------



## Widdi (14. April 2014)

*



*

Es wird nicht langweilig! Zum Auftakt des NRW-Cups haben wir bei allen Cross Country Rennen noch einmal die Streckenführung verfeinert. So geht es für die Fahrer des XCO-NRW-Cups powered by Barmenia schon wenige Meter nach dem Start auf eine lange Abfahrt. Den überarbeiteten „Barmenia-Trail“, parallel zum Wiesenberg, kennt man stellenweise noch von den Deutschen Meisterschaften 2007. Dieses Jahr schließt sich allerdings direkt die nächste Wurzelabfahrt an, um danach in Richtung ABUS-Schneise zu fahren. Auch die U15-Klasse darf sich dieses Jahr auf die neue Abfahrt freuen.


----------



## bobike (18. April 2014)

Noch genau eine Woche, dann schließt die Anmeldung zum ABUS-Ruhrbike-Marathon! Mit ein bisschen Glück versteckt sich zwischen den Ostereiern vielleicht noch ein Startplatz für den Marathon? Viel Glück bei der Suche und ein schönes Osterfest wünscht das gesamte Team des ABUS-Ruhrbike-Festivals 2014!   

Hier noch einmal die wichtigsten Infos zusammengefasst:

Der ABUS-Ruhrbike-Marathon startet um 13:00 Uhr am Geschwister-Scholl-Gymnasium in Wetter (Ruhr). Das Ziel für den Marathon am Samstag, sowie Start- und Ziel für alle weiteren Rennen am Sonntag liegen auf dem Festival-Gelände am Harkortberg. Dort startet am Samstag ab 13:30 Uhr auch ein buntes Rahmenprogramm.

Gestartet wird beim ABUS-Ruhrbike-Marathon in mehreren Startblöcken. Vorne stehen alle Lizenzfahrer (Startblock 1a), dahinter alle Fahrer der Nutrixxion-Marathon-Trophy (Startblock 1b). Alle weiteren Fahrer werden nach Startnummern in Blöcken à 100 Fahrer aufgestellt. Die Startnummern werden dabei nach Fahrzeit des vergangenen Jahres vergeben.

An beiden Standorten sind die Parkmöglichkeiten sehr begrenzt. Insbesondere am Geschwister-Scholl-Gymnasium muss der gesamte Einfahrtsbereich zum Sportplatz für das Marathonfeld großräumig freigehalten werden. Daher bitten wir alle Zuschauer und Fahrer den ausgewiesenen Shuttle-Parkplatz an der Wasserstraße in Wetter (Ruhr) zu nutzen. Von dort verkehrt regelmäßig ein kostenloser Shuttle-Bus zum Geschwister-Scholl-Gymnasium und zum Harkortberg. Weitere Infos zur Anfahrt in unserer Rubrik „Vor Ort“.

Als besonderen Service gibt es auch in diesem Jahr wieder für alle Fahrer die kostenlose Möglichkeit Rucksäcke oder Taschen vor dem Marathon-Start abzugeben. Diese werden dann zum Ziel auf den Harkortberg transportiert.

Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage, bitten wir Teams und Vereine um eine kurze Standplatzreservierung über unser Online-Formular unter „Kontakt“ für die Team-Area direkt neben den Ausstellern.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (18. April 2014)

derkleini schrieb:


> Hab die Obrigkeit überzeugt noch zwei kleine Schmankerln mit reinzunehmen.
> Kurz-, und Mittelstrecke werden dadurch noch etwas schwerer.
> Toll oder?!?!?!



Ick freu mir


----------



## Widdi (21. April 2014)

Hier hoch ... oben wird man mit einem tollen Ausblick belohnt!


----------



## rener (23. April 2014)

ist oben die treppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (23. April 2014)

rener schrieb:


> ist oben die treppe?


Da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-da-s wird man oben angekommen schon er_fahr_en


----------



## rener (24. April 2014)

ich hoffe das ich das erFAHRE und nicht begehe DIE TREPPE


----------



## Widdi (24. April 2014)

Vorsicht Treppe!


----------



## rener (25. April 2014)

Da ist sie ja.die ist aber viel steiler als auf dem bild zu sehen ist!!!Diesmal ist sie fällig


----------



## Deleted 141373 (25. April 2014)

Wie, da runter?  ...da weiß ich, was am WE geübt wird!


----------



## Berrrnd (25. April 2014)

im verkehr würde ich das dingen gleich tragen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. April 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> im verkehr würde ich das dingen gleich tragen.


die unter dir wird begeistert sein 
_SCNR_


----------



## derkleini (26. April 2014)

Tragen ergiebt hier mehr Sinn. Man kann es fahren, aber unten die Wiese steigt leicht an und die Kurve zu kriegen ist schon ein wenig tricky. Früher hatten wir hier eine vorgeschriebene Laufpassage, aber nach Mecker von ein paar Cracks hängen wir nur noch ein Schild  "Achtung Treppe". 
Ich bin es noch nie gefahren, weil ich die Treppe nicht kaputtmachen will.


----------



## Widdi (27. April 2014)

Obwohl schon über 600 Startplätze vergeben sind, verlängern wir für euch noch einmal die Anmeldefrist bis Montag, den 28. April 2014, 24 Uhr. Alle Zahlungseingänge bis Mittwoch, den 30. April 2014, 24 Uhr werden noch für die Startaufstellung berücksichtigt. Spätere Zahlungseingänge werden zwar als Zahlung akzeptiert, jedoch können dann keine Startplätze mehr nach Fahrtzeiten 2013 vergeben werden. Nachmeldungen sind dann nur noch vor Ort möglich. 

Also: sichert euch noch jetzt die besten Startplätze für den ABUS-Ruhrbike-Marathon 2014 unter www.ruhrbike-festival.de
— hier: Harkortberg.


----------



## gozzitano (28. April 2014)

da es bei mir ohnehin nicht auf jede Sekunde ankommt, werde ich (wohl) auch tragen. Kurve ist etwas strong, kommt man über die Kante auf den Rasen, droht Plattfußgefahr, kein Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis. Also bis Sonnabend bei hoffentlich einigermaßen Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (28. April 2014)

Dit


gozzitano schrieb:


> da es bei mir ohnehin nicht auf jede Sekunde ankommt, werde ich (wohl) auch tragen. Kurve ist etwas strong, kommt man über die Kante auf den Rasen, droht Plattfußgefahr, kein Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis. Also bis Sonnabend bei hoffentlich einigermaßen Wetter.




Dito...aber nicht weil ich Angst habe das rad kaputt zu machen sondern weil ich m8ch nicht kaputt machen will  und sollte es da palaver hinter mir geben, dem gebe ich gern meine adresse zur "aussprache" :-D


----------



## Lateralus (29. April 2014)

Ist mit einer Schlammschlacht zu rechnen? Oder sind eher Waldautobahnen, die abtrocknen?


----------



## CC-Freak (29. April 2014)

Ich würde mal sagen stellenweise Schlammschlacht. Kurz vor Ziel gab es letztes Jahr ein riesen Schlamloch. Ich hoffe man wird da dieses Jahr nicht versinken


----------



## sunny1766 (29. April 2014)

In dem Schlammloch bzw. Bachdurchfahrt ist letztes Jahr einer drin stecken geblieben und ist ohne Hilfe nicht mehr raus gekommen. Wird wenn es so weiter regnet eine große Schlammschlacht


----------



## scapula (29. April 2014)

Letztes Jahr war doch ein paar Tage vor dem Marathon, das große Unwetter! Ich glaube mit dem Wasser, was die Woche von oben runter kommt werden wir schon klarkommen. Viel interessanter finde ich, ob die Jungs vorher wieder die Trails putzen, da noch sehr viel Totholz rumliegt.


----------



## Berrrnd (29. April 2014)

eins weis ich sicher. ich werde mir wohl doch mal schraubstollen für meine schuhe besorgen.

das wird sicher schlammig. vor allem diese schönen abfahrten, die in einer scharfen kurve mit anschließendem steilen uphill enden werden schön.


----------



## scapula (29. April 2014)

Da haste total mit recht. Ich hoffe nur, das am Samstag konzentrierter und mit der richtigen selbst Einschätzung gefahren wird. In Sundern habe ich zuviele Sanitäter und stürze gesehen, muss nicht wieder sein. Ansonsten bin ich im 
Vorfeld freudig aufgeregt wie immer, während dessen werde fluchen warum ich mir den scheiß antue, und wenn ich durch bin wird gegrinst.


----------



## PirateW (29. April 2014)

Werde morgen mal schauen, wie inzwischen der Stand der Dinge auf Strecke is und berichten. Denn es hat auch heute sehr ordentlich geschüttet hier und soll wohl auch bis zum 1.5 inkl so bleiben. Von RK/RK als Bereifung bin ich in jedem Fall schon wech ;-) Ab Freitag soll es ja bisschen trockener werden.


----------



## keep-cycling (29. April 2014)

derkleini schrieb:


> Tragen ergiebt hier mehr Sinn. Man kann es fahren, aber unten die Wiese steigt leicht an und die Kurve zu kriegen ist schon ein wenig tricky. Früher hatten wir hier eine vorgeschriebene Laufpassage, aber nach Mecker von ein paar Cracks hängen wir nur noch ein Schild  "Achtung Treppe".
> Ich bin es noch nie gefahren, weil ich die Treppe nicht kaputtmachen will.



... Was heißt den "Cracks"? Das ist auch nur eine Treppe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2014)

Also, ich habs jetzt zwar nicht auf die Latte oder besser gesagt...Treppe...bekommen, mich auf den letzten Schlag zu melden. Möchte aber doch mal das Schlechtwetterhoch abwarten und denke man kann ja noch spontan aufschlagen, weil ein paar Slickies werden bestimmt noch kneifen oder


----------



## PirateW (30. April 2014)

J


Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Also, ich habs jetzt zwar nicht auf die Latte oder besser gesagt...Treppe...bekommen, mich auf den letzten Schlag zu melden. Möchte aber doch mal das Schlechtwetterhoch abwarten und denke man kann ja noch spontan aufschlagen, weil ein paar Slickies werden bestimmt noch kneifen oder



Jap...mache es genauso!


----------



## Lateralus (30. April 2014)

Genauso gehts mir - bin gemeldet, mache es aber vom Wetter abhängig, ob ich starte. Bin kein Schlammfan.


----------



## AndiBonn86 (30. April 2014)

Dienen die Startblöcke nur zur geordneten Aufstellung mit einem einzigen Startschuss oder werden die Startblöcke zeitversetzt gestartet?


----------



## Crimson_ (30. April 2014)

Also ich war gerade auf der XC Strecke und die war sehr gut zu befahren. Keine Ahnung wie es auf der anderen Seite der Ruhr aussieht, aber allzu viel Schlamm sollte da nicht sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2014)

infos zur startaufstellung würden mich auch interessieren!

1. block lizenzfahrer 1 - 99
2. block trophyteilnehmer 100 - 199 (kurz-, mittel- und langstrecke)
3. block nach platzierung des vorjahres 200 - 299 ( platz 1 - 50 jeweils kurz- und mittelstrecke von 2013)
4. block 300 - 399 (platz 51 - 100 ...)
5. block 400 - ....

so in etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Widdi (30. April 2014)

Die Startblöcke Starten mit wenigen Sekunden Verzögerung, allerdings gibt es *Echtzeitmessung*.
Die Strecke ist in Gutem Zustand, es wird wohl *keine* Schlammschlacht da es momentan zwar bewölkt aber *trocken* ist.

Leute, wenn das mal kein Service ist: im Expo-Bereich auf dem Harkortberg können sich alle Teilnehmer vom ABUS-Ruhrbike-Marathon die Höhenmeter aus den Beinen massieren lassen. Gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag könnt Ihr euch unmittelbar hinter der Ziellinie direkt in das Zelt des Teams nutrixxion fallen lassen und verwöhnen lassen. 
http://www.ruhrbike-festival.de/news/gesamtansicht/-/2014/04/30/massage-service-am-samstag

Hier bitte nicht alle auf einmal und denkt daran: Kräfte Sammeln denn kurz danach gehts hoch!


----------



## Widdi (30. April 2014)

Für Fotos ist im übrigen auch gesorgt!!!
Sportograf kümmert sich darum euch In flagranti abzulichten.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2014)

danke, aber das beantwortet meine frage nicht wirklich.

die rundendurchfahrt auf die mittelstrecke ist wieder wie letztes jahr auf dem harkortberg?
mir gehts darum ob ich dort meine zweite trinkflasche irgendwo greifbar abstellen kann.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2014)

Widdi schrieb:


> flagranti


Welche Startnummer hat die?


----------



## PirateW (30. April 2014)

Widdi schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist in Gutem Zustand, es wird wohl *keine* Schlammschlacht da es momentan zwar bewölkt aber *trocken* ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 289543



Da scheiden sich aber bereits die Geister extrem, vor allem auf der Harkortbergseite :-D

Aber es sind noch locker 3 Tage zum Abtrocknen.


----------



## Lateralus (1. Mai 2014)

Und nochmal ne komplette Nacht draufgekübelt.


----------



## PirateW (1. Mai 2014)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Und nochmal ne komplette Nacht draufgekübelt.



Also zumindest sagt die Wetterstation Hagen, das es Nachts trocken gewesen is. Ich denke, viel schlimmer wird es nicht geworden sein von gestern wo ich auf der Strecke war, bis heute 

Ich wag es einfach mal und melde morgen nach. Alles was nicht fahrbar ist, wird halt geschoben oder langsamer gemacht ;-)


----------



## ofw1988 (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich überlege noch ob ich die knapp 200km anreise auf mich nehmen soll. Hier ist der wald sehr matschig und es war schon zwei tage trocken.  Geht der ikon noch oder muss der beaver herhalten. Wie war das Wetter und war schon jemand auf der Strecke? Danke


----------



## derkleini (1. Mai 2014)

Also, an all die Angstvormschlammhaber.
Die Strecke ist sehr gut zu fahren,wir sind Sie Heute nochmal abgefahren.
Alle Leistungsklassen waren vertreten,vom Topracer bis zum Freizeitfahrer.
Natürlich ist es teilweise matschig und an zwei drei Stellen muss man mal kurz vom Rad weil die 
Reifen durchdrehen, aber es wird definitiv keine Schlammschlacht. Das liegt daran das es wenige Flachpassagen gibt
Wo die Nässe "steht". Auf der längeren Strecke gibt es das Schlammloch vom letzten Jahr bei der Bachdurchquerung,
 Da müsst ihr durch, sind doch aber nur 20m.
Ich wünsche euch allen viel Spass und ein sturzfreies Rennen 

Derkleini


----------



## pillehille (1. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info.
Ich habe jetzt noch nicht gecheckt wo ich meine Startunterlagen bekomme.
Festivalgelände oder am Gymnasium?

EDIT:
Ausgabe
Freitag, 2.5.14 17:00 bis 19:00 Uhr Sportanlage Harkortberg
Samstag, 3.5.2014, ab 09:30 Uhr Geschwister-Scholl-Gymnasium


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> infos zur startaufstellung würden mich auch interessieren!
> 
> 1. block lizenzfahrer 1 - 99
> 2. block trophyteilnehmer 100 - 199 (kurz-, mittel- und langstrecke)
> ...





k_star schrieb:


> danke, aber das beantwortet meine frage nicht wirklich.
> 
> die rundendurchfahrt auf die mittelstrecke ist wieder wie letztes jahr auf dem harkortberg?
> mir gehts darum ob ich dort meine zweite trinkflasche irgendwo greifbar abstellen kann.



würde mir gefallen wenn ich auf die beiden fragen auch noch eine antwort bekomme.


----------



## derkleini (1. Mai 2014)

Startaufstellung kümmern sich andere drum,aber verlängerung zur Langstrecke ist wie voriges Jahr.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Mai 2014)

ok, also gehts den berg hoch, geradeaus ins ziel, oder links auf die zweite runde. 
richtig?


----------



## derkleini (1. Mai 2014)

Exakt


----------



## Lateralus (1. Mai 2014)

derkleini schrieb:


> Also, an all die Angstvormschlammhaber.
> Die Strecke ist sehr gut zu fahren,wir sind Sie Heute nochmal abgefahren.
> Alle Leistungsklassen waren vertreten,vom Topracer bis zum Freizeitfahrer.
> Natürlich ist es teilweise matschig und an zwei drei Stellen muss man mal kurz vom Rad weil die
> ...



Ok, heute wars ja auch schön und wenn es Freitag auch trocken ist (soll ja!), wird's es bis Samstag noch besser. Bin auch dabei.


----------



## ofw1988 (2. Mai 2014)

Also geht der ikon? Den matschreifen brauche ich nicht.


----------



## PirateW (2. Mai 2014)

ofw1988 schrieb:


> Also geht der ikon? Den matschreifen brauche ich nicht.



Also...ich bin selbst ne technische graupe und nen angstbremser und bin die tage dort mit der kombi xking/raceking noch klar gekommen. Allerdings sage ich auch klar dazu...ich bin nicht im schnellsten fahrerfeld anzusiedeln sondern fahre eher auf heile knochen lamgsam als mir wo den hals zu brechen  

Bei alllzu steilen Rampen,  wie die sofort hinter dem kleinen wasserloch im ersten teil wird halt abgestiegen, aber ansonsten hatte ich mit raceking hinten an den meisten anstiegen keine probleme.


----------



## ofw1988 (2. Mai 2014)

Super,
danke für die Infos. Wenn nicht noch was dazwischen kommt, sehen wir uns morgen.

LG
OFW


----------



## Lateralus (2. Mai 2014)

Fahre den Renegade 1.95 von Speci, ist auch eigentlich ein reiner Trockenreifen. Ging in Sundern aber auch mit etwas Vorsicht bergab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jägermeister85 (2. Mai 2014)

Nach dem Training gestern und ner kurzen Runde heute ist meine Wahl aufs Fully mit RK/RK gefallen. hab ich mehr Sicherheit mit als mit dem 29er. Und Grip haben die Contis auch ausreichend


----------



## Crimson_ (2. Mai 2014)

Warum macht man sich wegen so ein bisschen Schlamm/Regen so verrückt?


----------



## rener (2. Mai 2014)

vorne ro/ro,hinten thunderburt .das muß funzen.gestern hat es in düsseldorf ordentlich gewittert(21mm). wie war die nacht in wetter und Umgebung?


----------



## Lateralus (2. Mai 2014)

Trocken.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Warum macht man sich wegen so ein bisschen Schlamm/Regen so verrückt?


Weil manch Ultraleichtbaufreak so einen Wettkampf gerne mit zuckergussverstärktem Carbongeflecht bestreiten mag


----------



## zweikreise (2. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Warum macht man sich wegen so ein bisschen Schlamm/Regen so verrückt?


Weiß ich auch nicht Es gibt Dinge die sind so wie sie sind und man muss einfach dadurch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keep-cycling (2. Mai 2014)

zweikreise schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nicht Es gibt Dinge die sind so wie sie sind und man muss einfach dadurch



... Durch muss man durch den Schlamm und die niedrigen Temperaturen. Ich war gestern im "Zielgebiet" unterwegs und die meisten Ecken sind ganz erträglich trocken. Aber frisch ist es ... 10-13Grad Morgen ...

Warm anziehen und fleißig strampeln!

Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Lateralus (2. Mai 2014)

Ganz einfach - es gibt einfach Leute, denen Schlamm keinen Spass macht. Für mich kanns nicht warm genug sein, die 38 Grad vor 2 oder 3 Jahren beim Marathon fand ich super. Einfach Geschmackssache, mehr nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2014)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - es gibt einfach Leute, denen Schlamm keinen Spass macht. Für mich kanns nicht warm genug sein, die 38 Grad vor 2 oder 3 Jahren beim Marathon fand ich super. Einfach Geschmackssache, mehr nicht.


Die einen sind halt jetzt schon heiß wie Frittenfett  - die anderen vorher warmfahren, bitte


----------



## derkleini (2. Mai 2014)

Es wird Morgen perfekt


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2014)

echt? geil, dann gewinne ich ja.


----------



## Chainzuck (2. Mai 2014)

Ich hab so Bock. Freue mich schon die ganze Woche drauf! Der Ruhrbike Marathon ist halt echt mal ein echter MTB Marathon auf artgerechten Strecken(für NRW), und die machen immer Bock, im trocknen wirds schnell und bei Nässe schön tricky. Bis Morgen!


----------



## Deleted 83484 (2. Mai 2014)

so, Nummer schon geholt und Bike ist auch fertig. freue mich schon sehr...aber frisch ist's wirklich !!


----------



## tranquillity (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo! Ich habe spontan die Möglichkeit bekommen, morgen nach Wetter zu fahren. Sind noch Startplätze vor Ort zu kriegen? (Kurz oder lang, egal  )


----------



## PirateW (2. Mai 2014)

P.S.Wenn


zweikreise schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch nicht Es gibt Dinge die sind so wie sie sind und man muss einfach dadurch



Ich erinner Dich daran, wenn Du mal in nem Trail hinter mir absteigen musst, weil ich abgestiegen bin :-D :-D


----------



## PirateW (2. Mai 2014)

tranquillity schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich habe spontan die Möglichkeit bekommen, morgen nach Wetter zu fahren. Sind noch Startplätze vor Ort zu kriegen? (Kurz oder lang, egal  )



Jap!
Da bin ich ziemlich sicher. 40 Steine inkl. Nachmeldegebühr und nen 10er Pfand für die Startnummer mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (2. Mai 2014)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ganz einfach - es gibt einfach Leute, denen Schlamm keinen Spass macht. Für mich kanns nicht warm genug sein, die 38 Grad vor 2 oder 3 Jahren beim Marathon fand ich super. Einfach Geschmackssache, mehr nicht.



:-D Geht mir ebenso. Aber ca, 14 Grad morgen sind auch fein.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2014)

reicht doch für kurz - kurz.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. Mai 2014)

wow, das fängt ja erst mittags an.

wollte mir schon den wecker auf 5 uhr stellen.


----------



## dackmo (2. Mai 2014)

Kann man trotzdem oben in den Strassen vor dem Zielbereich parken wie sonst auch, oder ist da alles gesperrt wegen Baustelle, bzw. wo kann man am besten parken?


----------



## Lordofmegadeath (2. Mai 2014)

dackmo schrieb:


> Kann man trotzdem oben in den Strassen vor dem Zielbereich parken wie sonst auch, oder ist da alles gesperrt wegen Baustelle, bzw. wo kann man am besten parken?


Ich parke unten beim Shuttle-Service. Da ist Platz und der Shuttle ist perfekt organisiert. Vom Ziel bis da geht es eh nur bergab und man ist innerhalb von wenigen Minuten da, wenn man nur rollen lässt. Man muss nur die ganzen Autos überholen, die da nur 50 fahren.... Nur Spaß, ich halte mich auch ans Tempolimit. Bis Morgen.


----------



## CC-Freak (2. Mai 2014)

*Der Start ist: Geschwister-Scholl-Gymnasium in Wetter andere Ruhr Seite  *


----------



## PirateW (2. Mai 2014)

dackmo schrieb:


> Kann man trotzdem oben in den Strassen vor dem Zielbereich parken wie sonst auch, oder ist da alles gesperrt wegen Baustelle, bzw. wo kann man am besten parken?



Wenn Du um 7 Uhr da bist wahrscheinlich schon noch  Aber ich parke auch unten am Shuttel. Bis zum Start kann man sich gut bisschen warm fahren, so weit ist der auch nicht von da aus weg. 


k_star schrieb:


> wow, das fängt ja erst mittags an.
> 
> wollte mir schon den wecker auf 5 uhr stellen.



Ich liebe diese Startzeiten :-D Bis morgen!


----------



## CC-Freak (2. Mai 2014)

Start: Geschwister-Scholl-Gymnasium in Wetter

Ziel: Sportanlage Harkortberg in Wetter (Ruhr)

*Organisation/Ablauf:*

Die Startaufstellung erfolgt ab 12:30 Uhr am Sportplatz / Geschwister-Scholl-Gymnasium. Der Startschuss erfolgt um 13:00 Uhr.

*Start-Nr. Ausgabe +
Nachmeldungen: *




Freitag, 2.5.14 17:00 bis 19:00 Sportanlage Harkortberg

Samstag, 3.5.2014, ab 09:30 Uhr Geschwister-Scholl-Gymnasium


----------



## PirateW (3. Mai 2014)

Ist das Rennwetter oder ist das Rennwetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2014)

gut, dass du die temperatur nicht dazugeschrieben hast.


----------



## PirateW (3. Mai 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> gut, dass du die temperatur nicht dazugeschrieben hast.



Ach gotti....2 Grad doch schon


----------



## Lateralus (3. Mai 2014)

Hauptsache trocken und gestern kam ja auch nix mehr runter.


----------



## PirateW (3. Mai 2014)

Fahrt ihr mir einfach brav vorne in den spuren die mocke raus und platt dann is alles gut :-D


----------



## Deleted 83484 (3. Mai 2014)

...auf *DER* Strecke wird uns schon früh genug warm


----------



## rener (3. Mai 2014)

bin wieder zurück..der Wettergott hat mal wieder mitgespielt.die strecke hat alles was einen mtb,ler glücklich macht (knuffige anstiege,schöne trails, ordentliche dh. abfahrten hat riesen spaß gemacht.nur bei ca km40, als es über die straße rüber ,in die schlammwiese ging dann über denn bachläuflein habe ich doch tatsächlich denn anstieg nicht hoch geschafft.(nächstes jahr)		 Die treppe bin ich zu fuß runter.(wollte die hochzeitsgäste nicht erschrecken). allen finishern ein entspanntes beine hoch.Ich trink mir jetzt ein weinchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (3. Mai 2014)

Hat mir weider mal sehr gut gefallen. Die Strecke war gut befahrbar und die Temperatur war genau richtig.

Nur die beiden Staus kurz nach dem Start trüben den Gesamteindruck ein wenig.

Alle Fahrer waren recht entspannt und so gab es keine unnötigen Fahrmanöver...zumindest nicht da wo ich war...

Ich hoffe dem Biker mit Krämpfen in beiden Beinen der an der Bachstraße stand gehts wieder gut!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2014)

das war ne hochzeit?

ich dachte die bauen das buffet für nach dem rennen auf.

erkenntnis:
schneller als letztes jahr, aber schlechter platziert.
beim nächsten mal täusche ich die mittelstrecke an und fahre kurz. dann hätte es für die top 15 gereicht.


aber schön wars, auch wenn ich mich völlig kaputt gefahren habe. 
die trails machen echt spaß!

hoffe im nächsten jahr wieder.


----------



## hdamok (3. Mai 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> das war ne hochzeit?
> schneller als letztes jahr, aber schlechter platziert.
> beim nächsten mal täusche ich die mittelstrecke an und fahre kurz. dann hätte es für die top 15 gereicht.


Sind die Ergebisse schon irgendwo online?


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Mai 2014)

bei time and voice.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (3. Mai 2014)

Dicke Beine, aber glücklich.
Auch wenn es nicht wie geplant für die Top 100 gereicht hat, hat es richtig Spaß gemacht heute. Bin nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder am Start!


----------



## OliverD (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
Das Bornekamp Racingteam war auch dabei: hier der Rennbericht: http://bornekamp-racing.simdif.com/rennberichte_2014.html

Beste Grüße aus Dortmund

Oliver


----------



## pillehille (4. Mai 2014)

Alles in allem war es ein ganz netter Event. Die Strecke hatte ein paar wirklich schöne Trails, hat Spaß gemacht. Großes Dankeschön an die Veranstalter und Helfer. Leider habe ich aber noch einige Verbesserungsvorschläge/Fragen.

-An der Strecke könnten Schilder mit Infos über gefahrene Kilometer und Höhenmeter aufgestellt werden (oder habe ich die übersehen)
-Die Engstellen machten es den Spätanmeldern unmöglich eine gute Zeit zu fahren. Kann die Strecke nicht umgelegt werden, sodass der Fahrfluss erhalten bleibt? (auch wenn dadurch ein paar Trails/HM wegfallen entspannt es die Situation doch ungemein)
-Relativ am Anfang der Strecke war ein Anhänger derart beschissen in einer Rechtskurve geparkt, dass es ein Wunder ist, dass keiner dort verunfallt ist (Streckenposten hat zwar gewarnt, aber die Gefahrenstelle war nicht einsehbar)
-Warum mussten wir die Treppen an der Brücke runterlaufen? Konnte man nicht auch über die Brücke fahren und dann den Radweg nutzen?
-Warum darf man die Startnummer nicht behalten?
-Zielverpflegung war etwas dürftig ;-)


----------



## Deleted 83484 (4. Mai 2014)

Schilder mit KM/hm??? Wo gibt es denn Veranstaltungen die die Höhenmeter anzeigen??? Dafür gibt es Tachos !

Das Thema Engstellen ist berechtigt. Die Idee mit verzögert startenden Startblöcken war schonmal ein guter Ansatz...aber die Zeiten dazwischen meiner Meinung nach viel zu kurz, sodas es an zwei Stellen wieder zu Staus kam weil sich das Feld nicht entzerren konnte. 

Die Sache mit der Treppe fand ich auch unschön, wird aber seine Gründe haben ( Genehmigung/Absperrung??)

Startnummer....verstehe ehrlichgesagt auch nicht, warum es bei anderen Veranstaltung gar kein Thema ist die Nummer zu behalten...soooo teuer wird so ein Ding doch wohl nicht sein, oder???

Mir tut heute alles weh.....


----------



## alex80 (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

einen Bericht mit meiner Sicht der Dinge gibt es auf meiner Seite:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=126

Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (4. Mai 2014)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einen Bericht mit meiner Sicht der Dinge gibt es auf meiner Seite:
> 
> ...




Klasse Bericht der meine Sichtweise auch genauso wiederspiegelt!
Alles in allem ein Super Tag für die Kids auf der Hüpfburg, Mutti bei Kaffee und Kuchen und Papa im Gelände und  anschließedem Pokal im Gepäck! 
Wetter ist defintiv eine Reise wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischkopp (4. Mai 2014)

Schließe mich an, ein sehr ansprechender Artikel über eine - wieder einmal - sehr gelungene Veranstaltung!

Der neue Startmodus und -ort hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen, die pseudo-neutralisierte Starphase der vergangenen Jahre war für mich immer das gefährlichste am ganzen Rennen. Nur die Abstände zwischen den Startblöcken sollten beim nächsten Mal deutlich größer sein. Die 20 (?) Sekunden gestern reichten gerade mal bis zum Ende des Sportplatzes, da hatten wir (2. Startblock) schon die Lücke zum 1. Startblock zugefahren.

Ansonsten war für mich der einzige Wermutstropfen, dass der Drop unmittelbar nach der Streckenteilung dieses Mal gesperrt war. Lasst doch nächstes Mal bitte den Fahrern bitte wieder die Wahl - letztes Jahr ging es doch auch 

Bis zum nächsten Jahr!


----------



## Crimson_ (4. Mai 2014)

Wer hat denn heute Bilder gemacht? Vorzugsweise Herren Elite


----------



## howdy0501 (5. Mai 2014)

Mein erster MTB-Marathon! Erfolgreich beendet. War ein super Event, sehr schöne Strecke. Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!!!


----------



## v3lo (5. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wer hat denn heute Bilder gemacht? Vorzugsweise Herren Elite



http://www.sportograf.com/de/shop/event/2490


----------



## Thomas Sommer (5. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wer hat denn heute Bilder gemacht? Vorzugsweise Herren Elite



Wer wohl....;-)







...leider nicht viele - nur beim Elite-Rennen. Lad ich nächst Tage noch hoch...
https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2014)

Habs vorhin schon auf flickr gesehen. Richtig gut  Kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern das Vorderrad so hoch bekommen zu haben.



v3lo schrieb:


> http://www.sportograf.com/de/shop/event/2490


Näää. Die waren nur am Samstag da.


----------



## v3lo (5. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Habs vorhin schon auf flickr gesehen. Richtig gut  Kann mich gar nicht daran erinnern das Vorderrad so hoch bekommen zu haben.
> 
> 
> Näää. Die waren nur am Samstag da.



Ja genau das dachte ich mir auch ^^


----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2014)

Die paar XCler sind eben eine nicht so gute Kundschaft


----------



## v3lo (5. Mai 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Die paar XCler sind eben eine nicht so gute Kundschaft



Aber irgendwer muss ja Bilder gemacht haben, dafür gab es an zu vielen Stellen Blitzlichtgewitter.
Lizenzdrop und Bachdurchfahrt kann ich mich zumindestens dran erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (5. Mai 2014)

Am Drop hatte ich andere Sorgen, als mich um Fotografen zu kümmern. 
Den an der Bachdurchfahrt habe ich gesehen, Thomas sowieso.


----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Mai 2014)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Wer wohl....;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War deine Flasche leer, oder warum steigt das VR so?


----------



## TIGERBEAT (5. Mai 2014)

Hier der Bericht aus der Dortmunder Lokalzeit im WDR.

http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/...202716853619863&fb_action_types=og.recommends


----------



## zett78 (6. Mai 2014)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Wer wohl....;-)
> 
> 
> ...leider nicht viele - nur beim Elite-Rennen. Lad ich nächst Tage noch hoch...
> https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/



bist ja auch selber gefahren, deshalb gibt es vom FUN Rennen keine Bilder


----------



## v3lo (6. Mai 2014)

Das kann doch nicht sein, dass von der Herren Fun Klasse nirgends im Internet Bilder zu finden sind ?!?!?! 
Wer kann helfen ?!


----------



## nasenbohrer (6. Mai 2014)

Herren Fun keine Bilder kann nicht sein am Bach waren ich würde mal sagen sogar professionelle Fotografen.

hier gibt es zumindestens ein paar Bilder (Elite ?) http://cycloimpressions.com/abus-bike-festival-wetter/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v3lo (6. Mai 2014)

nasenbohrer schrieb:


> Herren Fun keine Bilder kann nicht sein am Bach waren ich würde mal sagen sogar professionelle Fotografen.
> 
> hier gibt es zumindestens ein paar Bilder (Elite ?) http://cycloimpressions.com/abus-bike-festival-wetter/



Ja und am Lizenzdrop auch.


----------



## v3lo (6. Mai 2014)

Habe noch was gefunden:

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/p...m/6009622403189838161?authkey=CLur-NvYz_GqoQE


----------



## v3lo (6. Mai 2014)

Der Link hier funktioniert besser:
https://plus.google.com/photos/1059...s/6009622403189838161?authkey=CLur-NvYz_GqoQE


----------



## nasenbohrer (7. Mai 2014)

https://plus.google.com/photos/102731837331362258909/albums/6010395741399551345


----------

